# Sump gph



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey,
im trying to set up a 75reef in the future and im planning out the sump build with a 30g i have, im not gonna make it until i have all the pumps and skimmer and such so i can customize the size for them, but im curious what would be a good range of gph for a tank/sump this size?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

drunkenbeast said:


> Hey,
> im trying to set up a 75reef in the future and im planning out the sump build with a 30g i have, im not gonna make it until i have all the pumps and skimmer and such so i can customize the size for them, but im curious what would be a good range of gph for a tank/sump this size?


 Your Overflow box is going to dictate what your return flow is going to be. If you get a drilled tank, the return would still depend on how many intake lines there are. 1" line will flow 600gph, then you would use a 3/4" 600gph return line.
Example:
Reef Aquarium Filtration: Eshopps Overflow Boxes
These are Eshopps Overflow boxes.

PF-Nano 4" x 2.5" x 8.5" H Up to 50 gallons Single 200 gph 
PF-300 6" x 3" x 10" H Up to 75 gallons Single 300 gph 
PF-800 8" x 3" x 10" H Up to 125 gallons Single 800 gph 
PF-1000 9" x 3" x 10" H Up to 200 gallons Dual 900 gph 
PF-1200 10" x 3" x 10" H Up to 300 gallons Dual 1,000 gph 
PF-1800 12" x 4" x 10" H Up to 500 gallons Dual 1,600 gph


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

ya but as i dont have an overflow box or tank yet cause i might pay for a drilled...what should i be looking for? 300gph is that what that means?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

drunkenbeast said:


> ya but as i dont have an overflow box or tank yet cause i might pay for a drilled...what should i be looking for? 300gph is that what that means?


Between 200-300, yes sir.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

your the best!


----------

